
Safe ECC curves for HTTPS are coming sooner than you think - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/safe-curves-and-openssl
======
nailer
Author here, quick summary since I know HN likes that kind of thing:

Curve25519:

\- is in Chrome now

\- is in OpenSSL 1.1, which is running late but scheduled for release any day
now

\- will be in Windows cryptoAPI (and hence Edge) shortly

No word on FF or Safari yet.

Safecurves are simpler than traditional ECC curves, so implementations are
smaller and more likely to be robust.

